
Human brain’s memory capacity is 10 times more than previously thought - xux
http://news.bitofnews.com/human-brains-memory-capacity-10-times-previously-thought/
======
dilippkumar
Can we please use this opportunity to erase the "we only use 10% of our brain"
myth completely from the face of this planet?

------
Kinnard
In learning all we do to optimize computer architecture, hardware, and
software. I'm wondering more and more what we could get out of the
optimization of the use of our own minds and brains.

